# '97 Maxima V6 Turbo Help



## boomboxrox (Aug 7, 2017)

Just wondering how much work it would be to turbo this engine, considering how little space is in the engine compartment. If the latter is possible, I'd also like a little help finding reliable power for it at about $1300.


----------

